# QC Tool Post for South Bend 8K



## clintsims (May 4, 2015)

I can't seem to find a 100 series or "A" series quick change tool post for my new south bend 8k, is there anything out there that will fit without doing modifications, or will that have to happen? I am also looking for a DRO that will fit any help will be greatly appriciated.
thanks Clint


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 5, 2015)

> I can't seem to find a 100 series or "A" series quick change tool post for my new south bend 8k



If a "A" or 100 series tool post is too big there are smaller ones out there. 
Aloris has an MXA aluminum tool holder and A2ZCNC has one that is a pretty good deal. 
The key here is what is the distance from the top of the compound to your lathe center. 
Tin


----------



## deek (Jun 3, 2015)

I've got the south bend 8k and I recently purchased an aloris mxa qctp.  It's perfect.  Little Machine Shop sells an OXA tool post.  I had that one originally.  It bolts right up.  I think the aloris is a better tool holder, but it also costs twice as much.  You might wait for aloris to have a sale.  I got mine on one of their sales and bought an extra tool holder and knurling tool.

Good luck.
deek


----------

